# Show us your all-time favorite picture...



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok people, I think it's time to start another one of those long-lasting threads, in which you can show off your fishies and camera skills.

I'd like to see all of your favorite pictures of your own piranha('s) - do a little archive work on your harddrive, and dig up that once-in-a-lifetime, all-time favorite shot of your beloved killers. Also tell us why you choose that picture...

Please, _one picture per member_: only the best one should be posted here, so get those brain cells to work and figure out which one of the pictures you took is the best.

I still have to figure out which one is my personal favorite, but I'll submit mine for sure.

Alrighty then: lemme see what you got


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Probably this one of my brandti. The flash captured the green in the anal fin beautifully. And no red eye.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I really like this one I took of my S.Rhombeus. It captures allt eh colours you would see in person.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

love this pic. the other one's in the POTM contest. :smile:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That is a cool picture camote!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

My Fav. But I don't know why:


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

S. Maculatus (pair)


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Damn Camote, you shoda submittied that pic for POTM, one of the best action shots ever!

Would have won for sure :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

kouma said:


> S. Maculatus (pair)










i thought macs dont have humeral spot and the one on the left has a hyaline edge


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

mantis that is a sweet ass pic!


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Sweet pic camote


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice, guys - keep 'em coming









I'm still looking for my own personal favorite: I have narrowed it down to 4 pics, but I hate choosing...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

wow mantis, thats some teeth right there. thats the 2nd impressing teeth shot i've ever seen


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

love this pic, not the best, but makes my comp look very nice and shows you what he REALLY looks like, usually the pics i take of him make him look all pale and lame.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn some really nice pictures..now were jeffs and nicks..(rhoms)..hurry up you bums get them up..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think this is my favorite - it's not the best quality, but it shows my manny during one of his anger attacks.
Most of the time, he just hovers in the tank center (or hides in the back), but every once in a while, something seems to snap: then he starts pacing through the tank like a madman, attacking the powerhead flow (why the hell would you do that?







), his tank mates and his reflection... And after about 10-15 minutes, everything's cool, and he starts chilling in the tank again, waiting for his next seizure to happen...
In most cases, when I approach his tank, he goes in full retreat, even during one of his episodes, but this time, he just went on, completely ignoring me - so I'm pretty proud of this picture.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

This one... OLD SCHOOL


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

this is my fav. just because all three of my piranhas lined up in it.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sob i forgot to shrink it :laugh:


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

3 baby rbps


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

really nice pic pamonster


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

This is mine. The clearest close up of my big caribe.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

this is my favorite pic. this is my reddest and largest red belly, Shogei. 
it's not the clearest pic, but it shows the darker, scarier looking side of 
my beast.

Joe


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

my new babies...
I guess its the best pic because its my only one...
i took these with a video cam so the're pretty shitty


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

mantis said:


> Damn Camote, you shoda submittied that pic for POTM, one of the best action shots ever!
> 
> Would have won for sure :nod:


 hey thanx man. I also like your shot. It has a cinematic movement. The piranha movies can eat their hearts out.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

heres my fav pic so far


----------



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)




----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Hareball said:


>


 Is that a geryi you got with all those pygos?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

there is actually 4 or 5 geryi in the tank.

the tank is no longer set up with these fish. this was b.scott's tank around july 2003.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

damn how big was it?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cariba clan...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...and S. Manueli...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Hareball said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 This pic is awesome....Love that Geryi...


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Void said:


> damn how big was it?


 a 180g but looks insanely huge :laugh:


----------

